# hymer part,s take a look!! electronics !!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi all here is a link you should all like ,
i have just been quoted £160.00 £210.00 ££260 . hymer cannot be sure of exact part but it is one of these once detailed .
this link . www.schaudt-gmbh.de. they saved my wallet they supply all electronics to hymer all to do with motor home,s . the exact part i got from armin a very helpgul man in germany who by the way speak,s fluent english . and can be reached by email as this how we kept in touch i tell him the prob he tell ,s me what,s wrong electrically . any way the part,s cost me posted to my adrress here in wales from hannover germany , £40.00 . good eh .

keep on camping have fun .


----------

